# Newbie, Possible Lobectomy



## AlyLee (Apr 2, 2014)

Hello all!

I am new to the board, and am looking for support. I recently noticed swelling in the right side of my neck along with the feeling of food getting stuck in my throat after I eat. My husband has also reported that I have started snoring (yikes!)

About 3 weeks ago, I went to my PCP. She did all of the blood work as my father and his brother have hashimotos. All of the blood work came back completely normal, and I was sent for an u/s. The u/s showed a single, solid nodule in my right lobe measuring 2.4cm and fairly round. Had my FNAB last week, and I just heard back that it is benign (hooray!)

The endocrinologist has asked me to come back in next week to discuss possible surgical options. She is concerned that the nodule is right up against my carotid artery and might already be pressing on it some.

I'm not sure if we will be looking at surgery or taking a "wait and see" approach, but I'm starting to get a little nervous! Anyone have any experience with this? After reading some of the other posts, it seems that my nodule is fairly small for removal, but I'm just not sure. I really don't want to have unnecessary surgery, but if it best for me health, I will do it.

Thanks!

Alyson


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I had a 2.5 cm nodule that was causing discomfort (and slight voice pain) and was clearly visible from the outside. Two ENTs suggested surgical removal regardless of what the FNA biopsy showed. My biopsy was inconclusive, so I opted for a partial thyroidectomy. The nodule ended up being 3.2 cm (ultrasounds aren't incredibly accurate with size estimations) and cancerous.

If your nodule is causing you discomfort/pain and risk, it's worth considering removal, in my opinion. They don't just remove the nodule, though...they remove the whole lobe it's on. You probably know that already.


----------



## Aimee0907 (Feb 17, 2014)

I just had my left lobe removed. It had a 2.5cm nodule on it. The biopsy came back ad suspicious for follicular neoplasm though which is why my surgery needed to happen regardless. I highly recommend getting yours out. For peace of mind. Even though it came back benign it still may be cancerous in other parts bc the fna is only a small sample u know?


----------

